# Dear Racist, Looting, Rioting Scumbags in Baltimore…......



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Dear Racist, Looting, Rioting Scumbags in Baltimore... » Louder With Crowder


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Man's right. The only thing he left out was to shoot them. Isn't that what you do to rabid animals?


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeap.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Abso-freaking-lootley .... one shot 'tween the eyes.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Does someone know. Baltimore is in the middle of the Communistic US. Is it there allowed to shoot someone in self defense when they break the windows and doors, looting, burning the house with all that is in it alive, or do the people have to stay in good karma and hope the little child demonstrator spear their life?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Because the connotation of the word "scumbag" is so disparagingly vile, I strongly object to its use to describe any human being, even including Baltimoreans and other looters.

Few of you are old enough to remember that "scumbag" once referred to a _condom_, and, in particular, a _used_ condom that has been discarded.
Thus, when you refer to someone as a "scumbag," you are expressing the view that the semen used to engender that person should rather have been ejaculated into a condom, and left there when that condom was discarded.

That's pretty damn' cold!


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Because the connotation of the word "scumbag" is so disparagingly vile, I strongly object to its use to describe any human being, even including Baltimoreans and other looters.
> 
> Few of you are old enough to remember that "scumbag" once referred to a _condom_, and, in particular, a _used_ condom that has been discarded.
> Thus, when you refer to someone as a "scumbag," you are expressing the view that the semen used to engender that person should rather have been ejaculated into a condom, and left there when that condom was discarded.
> ...


Thanks for that definition, Steve. It gives a whole new meaning to the scumbag looters in Baltimore and Ferguson. I don't object to using it. In fact, I'm happy that it's still a word that hasn't been banned, like so many others have. I mean this is gold. I just looked up all the meanings for pendejo, but it pales in comparison.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

PT111Pro said:


> Does someone know. Baltimore is in the middle of the Communistic US. Is it there allowed to shoot someone in self defense when they break the windows and doors, looting, burning the house with all that is in it alive, or do the people have to stay in good karma and hope the little child demonstrator spear their life?


According to Handgunlaw.us. MD residents have a "duty to retreat" if outside their home, unless that retreat puts them in the same, or increased, danger. If within their own home, there does not seem to be that same "duty to retreat."

I am sure any residents of MD can provide better information than I have found.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm getting all confused and stuff.

Is it still okay to use the term, thug? :watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> I'm getting all confused and stuff.
> 
> Is it still okay to use the term, thug? :watching:


...Only if you are discussing an Indian or Pakistani devotee of the Thuggee religious movement. :yawinkle:

Is Thuggee practiced in Baltimore? How 'bout Ferguson? Watts?
And do Thuggee practitioners use condoms?
Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Because the connotation of the word "scumbag" is so disparagingly vile, I strongly object to its use to describe any human being, even including Baltimoreans and other looters.
> 
> Few of you are old enough to remember that "scumbag" once referred to a _condom_, and, in particular, a _used_ condom that has been discarded.
> Thus, when you refer to someone as a "scumbag," you are expressing the view that the semen used to engender that person should rather have been ejaculated into a condom, and left there when that condom was discarded.
> ...


You are right Steve they are not even to that high a level sorry for insulting scumbags


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I like to think that you can get your point across without making yourself look like an ass. With a bit of thought you can call things what they are and still be civil about it.

That being said, there are people out there doing abhorrent things for no better reason than that they think that they can get away with them. With apologies to Steve 

M1911A1 Those people are SCUMBAGS!

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Three of the six cops arrested are black. The driver of the van is the one charged with 2nd degree murder. He is black, as well as the oldest of them all.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Saw a news interview where a shop (pizza) owner was told to say in his store by the police. He tried that but at the last minute, while his shop was under attack, he bolted for his car where is young daughter was. As he ran a female thug sprayed lighter fluid all over him and the rest threw lighters at him. 

Now somebody tell me what that action 1) has to do with that guy getting killed 2) is supposed to make me generate or maintain respect for those 'people'???


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> Three of the six cops arrested are black. The driver of the van is the one charged with 2nd degree murder. He is black, as well as the oldest of them all.


 But we can keep on looting though. Right?.....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TurboHonda said:


> But we can keep on looting though. Right?.....


Oh Hell yeah. Nothing has changed. Ya gotta do what ya gotta do................


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Because the connotation of the word "scumbag" is so disparagingly vile, I strongly object to its use to describe any human being, even including Baltimoreans and other looters.
> 
> Few of you are old enough to remember that "scumbag" once referred to a _condom_, and, in particular, a _used_ condom that has been discarded.
> Thus, when you refer to someone as a "scumbag," you are expressing the view that the semen used to engender that person should rather have been ejaculated into a condom, and left there when that condom was discarded.
> ...


That's one description of looters and rioters that I can live with........


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> That's pretty damn' cold!


Yes, please save it for politicians, political appointees and PAC's who don't promote for the people of this country.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

With all due respect to used condoms everywhere...would using Mr. or Ms. Scumbag be acceptable I wonder?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Because the connotation of the word "scumbag" is so disparagingly vile, I strongly object to its use to describe any human being, even including Baltimoreans and other looters.
> 
> Few of you are old enough to remember that "scumbag" once referred to a _condom_, and, in particular, a _used_ condom that has been discarded.
> Thus, when you refer to someone as a "scumbag," you are expressing the view that the semen used to engender that person should rather have been ejaculated into a condom, and left there when that condom was discarded.
> ...


No, scumbag fits for those who would willfully destroy what is mine and put me and mine in imminent threat of serious harm. For these types, scumbag may well be too clean a term to use.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Maybe we could just call them "receptacle ends"?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

traqu said:


> why not shoot them in the guts, with a good 223 softpoint? why should a scumbag get a clean exit?


Ummm... Oooooh - let me guess!!!

Because that would be more criminal than what THEY are doing, and rightly would get you stuck in the max security wing of the local slammer.

Because this country was built on the rule of law and Due Process. Countless thousands or millions of US soldiers have died to protect that right. But you're upset, so you don't give a shit.

Go you.


----------

